# TC Reptiles is Moving!!!



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

From Saturday 30th January 2010 we will move from our current location of​ 11 Station Road, Ashford, Middlesex, TW15 2UW​ to 19 Woodthorpe Road, Ashford, Middlesex, TW15 2RP​ From Monday 25th Jan - Thursday 28th Jan we will be open for FOOD ONLY,​ at our current location. There will be no dry goods or reptiles available for sale on these dates.​ We will be CLOSED on Friday 29th January.​ You may also experience some problems with getting in touch with us by phone on Thursday 28th and Friday 29th​ Business will be open as normal at our new location of ​ 19 Woodthorpe Road from Saturday 30th January, with a slight change to opening hours. ​ ​ New Opening hours will be:​ ​ Monday - 10:30am - 6:30pm​ Tuesday - 10:30am - 6:30pm​ Wednesday - 10:30am - 6:30pm​ Thursday - 10:30am - 6:30pm​ Friday - 10:30am - 6:30pm​ Saturday - 10:30am - 6:30pm​ Sunday - 12noon - 5pm ​ 
www.tcreptiles.co.uk
01784 253 367
[email protected]










​


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hope all go's well with the move you two :2thumb:

brilliant shop and great people to deal with , top notch :no1:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck with the move guys!


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Guys! We've been super busy, and still got loads to do before we start moving everything over on the 25th. Thankfully It's not far (we can see the new premises from the top of our street:lol2 Hopefully it will all be finished in time for the big unveiling on the 30th : victory:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

another rep shop not too far from me...will have to pay you a visit! good luck with the move :2thumb:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

OOO!!!
I shall make sure Hubby wants to go "for a drive" just after the 30th Jan then... 
xXx


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

WOW! Can't believe it's nearly here! This Saturday will be the first day at the new premises! Hope to see you there :2thumb:


----------



## snakekeeper84 (Jan 14, 2010)

great shop, hope to see you in your new location.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

popped in sunday, shop looks awsome. bit of luck i'll pick up something live instead of frozen stuff.

good luck with it, hope to see you soon


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Glad to see all that made it down on Saturday, and had a fantastic day! Just to let people know the phoneline is still down, so keep an eye on the website and we'll let you know as soon as it's back on.

I'll be posting pictures on our facebook at some point today of the pics of the new premises for all to have a look at

Tc Reptiles | Facebook




evilchild said:


> popped in sunday, shop looks awsome. bit of luck i'll pick up something live instead of frozen stuff.
> 
> good luck with it, hope to see you soon


Was a little worse for wear yesturday so we probably didn't make much sense :lol2: Celebrations for the opening and Tim's birthday carried on a little longer than we meant to (as happens).

I'm sure I can find you something live to tempt you with next time your down though :whistling2:


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

TCReptile said:


> Was a little worse for wear yesturday so we probably didn't make much sense :lol2: Celebrations for the opening and Tim's birthday carried on a little longer than we meant to (as happens).
> 
> I'm sure I can find you something live to tempt you with next time your down though :whistling2:


he's not walking away with anything live!!:devil: unless i get something too of course :2thumb: 

thats why we bring the ferrets with us! - to keep our hands busy! or we would want to take everything home! :lol2:

shop looks great guys!! and happy birthday tim!


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

The new shop looks fab guys, was very impressed and I loved the burms' viv!

This shop is top of my recommended list, you'll be made welcome and the animals are all top notch. 

Was lovely to see you both on saturday, I'll have to drag matt over to see the new shop.. Watch him though he'll be trying to run off with your monitors!

Hope the birthday celebrations went well Tim!

Kat xx


----------

